# Three pack goats in Steamboat Springs Co.



## Beauregard (Aug 17, 2011)

Need to thin the herd now that our does are having "little" packers..

Osker $350.00 Great goat and packer..

Gilpin $250.00 Great goat but has not packed as much as Osker..

Mica $250.00 Same as Gilpin.. 

Please call 970-879-0953


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Too bad you're so far away from me! I really need one more and I need one that's old enough to pack now. I like that one in the 2nd and 3rd photos because his horns don't turn out so much.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

What are their ages and approximate heights/weights?


----------



## Beauregard (Aug 17, 2011)

Mica- 4 years old

34.5 Tall
36" Long (Tail to chest)
39" Around

Gilpan- 4 years old

33" Tall 
34" Long
39-1/2" Around

Oscar- 7yrs old last photo.. 

35 tall
39 long
41 around


----------

